# Porsche Mission e



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

Not sure if this is old news but this is a crazy cool website

http://www.porsche.com/microsite/mission-e/international.aspx#/design


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Still just a "concept" , but a very good one !
A sort of Tesla 90D for the elite !
I did find it amusing that they poured out comments like..


> The all-electric drive concept allows an entirely new interpretation of these principles. For example, the absence of a transmission tunnel opens up cabin space and imparts a lighter, more generously proportioned ambient feeling.......


 But then immediately show the interior with one of the biggest " transmission tunnels" ever seen in a car....including the rear seating area !


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

So, in 4 years time, Porche will have a competitor for Tesla's ( by then) 10 year old model !
I suspect Tesla will have progressed a bit by then !


----------

